# Cable responsible for turning chute has snapped…



## RAS73 (11 mo ago)

Hello,
Unfortuneately the cable that allows me to turn my chute snapped and the chute is now locked into a position that I can not rotate by hand. Is this fixable?


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

Use the model and serial number of your machine to source a new cable. There should be a tag on the bottom of the frame somewhere. You want that, not the marketing name of 824 or whatever. You might want to order two of them so you have a spare. It's something most people can do by themselves, but if you're not mechanically inclined you probably know someone who is. You can probably find a YouTube video on how to do it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It Must Be Cold OOT There In Canada. If A Cable Snaps Like That!!!!!! Like It Has Been Said Before Just Get A New Cable. And You Will Be Good To Go Again!!!! ALOHA!!!!!!!







*


----------



## RAS73 (11 mo ago)

Darryl G said:


> Use the model and serial number of your machine to source a new cable. There should be a tag on the bottom of the frame somewhere. You want that, not the marketing name of 824 or whatever. You might want to order two of them so you have a spare. It's something most people can do by themselves, but if you're not mechanically inclined you probably know someone who is. You can probably find a YouTube video on how to do it.


Sounds good, I'll give it a shot! Thx.


----------



## RAS73 (11 mo ago)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It Must Be Cold OOT There In Canada. If A Cable Snaps Like That!!!!!! Like It Has Been Said Before Just Get A New Cable. And You Will Be Good To Go Again!!!! ALOHA!!!!!!!
> View attachment 190052
> *


Wasn't even that cold either lol. I'm surprised at this. Cable was not rusted at all but it's a clean break. I'm wondering if a chunk of ice got wedged in the chute somehow. In any case, I'll try it myself to fix it.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

RAS73 said:


> Wasn't even that cold either lol. I'm surprised at this. Cable was not rusted at all but it's a clean break. I'm wondering if a chunk of ice got wedged in the chute somehow. In any case, I'll try it myself to fix it.


Do you ever lube the chute down where it turns?
How old is the machine?
Do you ever do anything to it besides add gas and oil?


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

I have to check my Cable and spray some rust preventer or penetrating fluid on it.


----------

